# Wyoming Sage Grouse



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I went out this morning for a quick hunt. I didn't find any birds, but met some cool people and got to spend some time out in the hills, it was a beautiful morning! Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I hunted for about 4-5 hours today (until the dog was worn out).

It was a little tiresome, there were so many rabbits and I was constantly on the dog to not chase them.

Only seen two chickens and was lucky enough to put down a nice bull.

I have decided to get him mounted, I just need to find a good taxidermist.










Edit:



http://imgur.com/s4knZn7




http://imgur.com/s4knZn7


The picture did not want to load off of imgur


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Call Tex-O-Bob. He's a good grouse mounter.------SS


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Springville Shooter said:


> Call Tex-O-Bob. He's a good grouse mounter.------SS


I tried calling a few in Green River, but it looks like I might have to venture to Utah after the season.

Any advice on bird care do's and don'ts?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Springville Shooter said:


> Call Tex-O-Bob. He's a good grouse mounter.------SS


I sent him an inquiry on his website. I read the do's and don'ts on his web-site. I hope to hear back from him. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Saw some today up in WY. Stupider than forest grouse... if that is possible. One hunkered down about 10ft from my truck tire and tried to "hide".

Seen more sharpies this year than I ever have, in both UT and WY. Haven't hunted them since the 80's... maybe its time to start again.

-DallanC


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

DallanC said:


> Saw some today up in WY. Stupider than forest grouse... if that is possible. One hunkered down about 10ft from my truck tire and tried to "hide".
> 
> Seen more sharpies this year than I ever have, in both UT and WY. Haven't hunted them since the 80's... maybe its time to start again.
> 
> -DallanC


I don't know if either one is stupid.

A major predator to the grouse is not humans. Raptors are the main concern at least for the sage grouse and hiding is the adaptation to prevent predation.

If they opened up a season at Yellowstone National Park for elk and people that were not familiar with elk got tags, they would drive down the road and kill and elk. They would think that elk are stupid, when the reality is they do not have a reason to fear humans, because humans are not viewed as predators.

Wyoming has an 11 day season for sage grouse and it is possible that some of the grouse have never been hunted and therefore have no reason to fear humans at all. Like a cow or a antelope, they are just another animal.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> DallanC said:
> 
> 
> > Saw some today up in WY. Stupider than forest grouse... if that is possible. One hunkered down about 10ft from my truck tire and tried to "hide".
> ...


Did you happen to just listen to a meateater podcast? They were literally just talking about the same thing!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

brendo said:


> Did you happen to just listen to a meateater podcast? They were literally just talking about the same thing!


No, but I will.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good sage grouse numbers in Southwest Wyoming this year and lots of young birds.



Sage-grouse in the mornings, rabbits in the afternoon. It was a great weekend.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

That's a nice prop (antler) for the picture.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> Good sage grouse numbers in Southwest Wyoming this year and lots of young birds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a wingmaster from the 80s? (looking at the design pattern on the stock)


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> Good sage grouse numbers in Southwest Wyoming this year and lots of young birds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I found the other antler tonight.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

3arabians said:


> That looks like a wingmaster from the 80s? (looking at the design pattern on the stock)


yep, good eye

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I think I found the other antler tonight.


very cool

.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Had a couple really good hunts the past two nights. The results are jalapeño mushroom sage grouse!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

good hunting. hope it tasted extraordinare... according to the most recent data on how much we have spent on sage grouse conservation efforts (424 million to date) and how much we are going to spend over the next 5 years (211 million) and on current bird population estimates westwide (200,000 to 500,000) - that plate of one grouse current costs between $850 to $2120 dollars. eat quick because in five years the cost rises to $1275 to $3175 bucks. most expensive meat on the planet.
bon apetit!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> good hunting. hope it tasted extraordinare... according to the most recent data on how much we have spent on sage grouse conservation efforts (424 million to date) and how much we are going to spend over the next 5 years (211 million) and on current bird population estimates westwide (200,000 to 500,000) - *that plate of one grouse current costs between $850 to $2120 dollars.* eat quick because in five years the cost rises to $1275 to $3175 bucks. most expensive meat on the planet.
> bon apetit!


I recommend shooting bigger birds to lower the cost per plate of sage grouse:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

they are the biggest I've ever seen.!!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

pretty dang sweet goob. them be sage turkeys... those are big enough i think i could hit em...


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Those my friend...are Boomers!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Goob - those are monsters!


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

I woulda ran the other way!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Last Night of the Season.

One more for the good dog.


----------

